# Picasso



## Tkriss999 (10 mo ago)

His name is Picasso cause his colors remind us of the stary night, don’t mind the bubbles fresh water change just thought it looked pretty 😁


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

If you mean the Starry Night that I’m thinking of, you should call him Vincent ♥ He’s definitely beautiful!!


----------



## Death_by_Dinosaurs (11 mo ago)

Tkriss999 said:


> His name is Picasso cause his colors remind us of the stary night, don’t mind the bubbles fresh water change just thought it looked pretty 😁
> View attachment 1042162


Love it!


----------



## oReceltornic121 (Jun 29, 2021)

Your fish is very pretty, what breed is it?


----------

